# This is what you get...



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

oh man stuff it in the van. the price of cu is going up :thumbsup:


----------



## starsailor803 (Jun 10, 2009)

I wish I could have but that would just be adding insult to injury. Poor guy wasted several hundred bucks for nothing.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Same story here. My good friend won't use me coz I'm to exspensive (he's a GC). BUT...Ive been to his house 3 times for open ckts.
See he added a 2nd floor,and between the 2...all kinds of boxes.

He hates my solution,so....... I point and leave.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> ...............He hates my solution,so....... I point and leave.:whistling2:


So he can hire the cheap guy to fix it.

Sorry, 'cobble it back together"?

If I had a GC that called me more than twice to find a problem, but wouldn't let me fix it, I'd program his number into my cell phone....... with _Do Not Answer_ as the name.


----------



## starsailor803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Forgot to mention the guy has a business that does high end structure wiring, home theaters, security,etc. He's really smart and pretty meticulous about most things but definitely no electrician.



leland said:


> Same story here. My good friend won't use me coz I'm to exspensive (he's a GC). BUT...Ive been to his house 3 times for open ckts.
> See he added a 2nd floor,and between the 2...all kinds of boxes.
> 
> He hates my solution,so....... I point and leave.:whistling2:


He's got j-boxes between floors? Are they inaccessible? If so tell him that's a major no-no.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

I hear ya 'sparky'. He is also a good friend. Mutual agreement.NO business deals. He will give out my number but won't hire me.

Different standards you mite say.

Oh well.. Tons of fun on the bike rides.

"He's got j-boxes between floors? Are they inaccessible? If so tell him that's a major no-no."

Yep, That was the beginning of the end. (his own house)


----------



## starsailor803 (Jun 10, 2009)

leland said:


> Yep, That was the beginning of the end. (his own house)


Yikes. Sounds like you're better off not doing the work. There's nothing I hate more than going behind someone else's shoddy work. Just like the house I described. I'd rather rip everything out and start from scratch then try to get by. Even if it takes twice as long(which it did).


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

starsailor803 said:


> Yikes. Sounds like you're better off not doing the work. There's nothing I hate more than going behind someone else's shoddy work. Just like the house I described. I'd rather rip everything out and start from scratch then try to get by. Even if it takes twice as long(which it did).


I was doing alot of addition wiring for this guy's lake house. He ripped up the floor in the main part of the house and discovered at least 25 (by my count) junction boxes. It's as if someone had a pile of two and three gang boxes and a boat load of 6' pieces of wire. They went everywhere and powered everything. He asked what we could do about it. My suggestion was to rip it out and re-feed everything. He didn't like the price I gave him, so he asked "what else" could be done.

My suggestion: "Put your new floor down and act like I never saw it!":laughing:


----------



## starsailor803 (Jun 10, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I was doing alot of addition wiring for this guy's lake house. He ripped up the floor in the main part of the house and discovered at least 25 (by my count) junction boxes. It's as if someone had a pile of two and three gang boxes and a boat load of 6' pieces of wire. They went everywhere and powered everything. He asked what we could do about it. My suggestion was to rip it out and re-feed everything. He didn't like the price I gave him, so he asked "what else" could be done.
> 
> My suggestion: "Put your new floor down and act like I never saw it!":laughing:


Jeez. Exactly, do it the right way or just don't do it. It's like they want you plug a hole in a sinking ship with bubble gum instead of paying a welder.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

It's not that hard to mark/label wires... and definately not that hard to yank the old crap, put in new crap. If he does structured..makes me wonder what kinda quality that structured wire is..... residential NM romex is pretty darn easy to label, run whene verything is open.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Those cheap ba$tard$ make me sick!!! All that just to save a nickle. Now it cost him twice as much, I love when that happens to those know it all cheap ba$tard$.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> Those cheap ba$tard$ make me sick!!! All that just to save a nickle. Now it cost him twice as much, I love when that happens to those know it all cheap ba$tard$.


Hahaha! I'm with you! 

"F" those corksucking cheap "F" 'ers.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

A bunch of mortar forking cork suckers, they are! Sunamabeeshes.


----------

